# How to Change Oil?



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

I know that this is easy, but i am only 17 and do not know how to do it. so can someone please give me a step by step write up on how to change your oil in a b14 sentra, and what oil would be the best, as well as what filter... also if you know a website that would help, please list.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> I know that this is easy, but i am only 17 and do not know how to do it. so can someone please give me a step by step write up on how to change your oil in a b14 sentra, and what oil would be the best, as well as what filter... also if you know a website that would help, please list.



http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august04/oil_change/

check that mag frequently...as well as teh Septemper 2004 issue for how to change spark plugs, etc


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks man!!!!!


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

> as of now, i have a carbon fiber hood and trunk, tein basic dampers, the nx200 brake kit for the front, and some powerslot rear rotors for the rear, and some of that brake paint(red), i also ordered some summit racing sport seats in their simulated leather(black) for 209 a piece w/ sparco harnesses, and will go to the junkyards tomorrow to see if i can find an evo or sti to get the steering wheel off of. i will then order a HS headers, intake, and prolly a new exhaust. then see if i can get some retrofitted HID's or something.


All these mods and you dont know how to change your oil. LOL.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> All these mods and you dont know how to change your oil. LOL.


If you've never done it before, it can seem like an impossible task. But after you've done it once, it's easy.  Just a hurdle to get over, same as with anything else. Were you born knowing how to change oil?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

And, as for what oil to use, search this forum using the word "synthetic" and/or many common oil brand names (spelled correctly, of course). 

The topic comes up a lot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

meangreen200sx said:


> All these mods and you dont know how to change your oil. LOL.


Ever think he paid a shop to install it quit being a jackass.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

hell, ive never changed my own oil, but i can swap out intakes and exhausts if i need too... its just eisier bringing it to a shop and paying 20 bux instead of doing all the work yourself


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah i love changing my own oil cause u can buy the best oil and filter for your car and still spend less than getting a shop to do it, but sometimes im just too lazy and a shop also inspects other stuff too like air pressure, air filter, fuel filter, transmission fluid, and tops off your fluids


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

by the way i went to the oil change place today and i needed to get my fuel filter replaced, they wanted 50 dollars to replace it. i was like f*** that cause u can just go to autozone and pick one up for 10 dollars. is there anything why it would cost me 50 dollars to get my fuel filter changed?


----------



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

sicksilver99 said:


> by the way i went to the oil change place today and i needed to get my fuel filter replaced, they wanted 50 dollars to replace it. i was like f*** that cause u can just go to autozone and pick one up for 10 dollars. is there anything why it would cost me 50 dollars to get my fuel filter changed?


Well I know on my B13 the fuel filter is in a nice easy location by the master cylindar, but on my old 86' Buick Somerset, it was a pain in the ass to get to, and probably took me over an hour to do(I admit I am not the best mechanic around), but I don't know where it is at on a 1.8L. But even on my B13, the hose was stuck to the nipples of the fuel filter, and so I had to just replace both the fuel lines going to it, so even still it was kind of a pain. Since you are doing it yourself, I recommend leaving about 6 inches of slack on the fuel line, so the next time you replace it, you can just cut the old one out, and put the new one in(if you need to replace the fuel line that is). Oh and the part they get probably "costs" around 15-20, plus for half an hour of work at 50 bucks an hour, taxes, and all their other BS costs, theres were you get your $50 bucks.


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

you're gonna go to a scrap yard to find an EVO or an STi? man, do you guys really have those cars in a junk yard? we dont' even have 93 corollas north of the 49


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

eh, its too easy to destroy a motor if you screw this up....the website is good, but I recomend having someone who's changed oil before (on any car) to help you your first time.

I'd volenteer, but you have to drive out here


----------

